# Please criticize my arrangement!



## symphony_ode_t (2 mo ago)

I would appreciate it a lot if you can tell me how to improve my arrangement  
Ode to Peace No. 1


----------



## symphony_ode_t (2 mo ago)

Thanks in advance!


----------



## shaun fernandez (6 mo ago)

I love it !



192.168.100.1 192.168.1.1​


----------



## symphony_ode_t (2 mo ago)

shaun fernandez said:


> I love it !


Thank you brother


----------

